# Ultegra DI2 only works for few minutes....yes the battery is charged



## Adim_X (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, I am having some problems with my Ultegra DI2. Recently rode in rain, then washed bike (no power wash), now my DI2 only works for a couple minutes at a time. I have to pull the battery and put back in, then I only get a couple minutes of the system working before it shuts off. I have checked all connections to make sure they are connected and battery is reading over 8V on my meter.. I don't know whats up. I can pull the cable to the battery mount and plug back in and the system will not work, but if I pull battery and plug back in, system will work for a few minutes. I am awaiting my PCE1 to arrive in the mail to check it out. I think either the battery is screwed up or something in the battery mount. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Get a mechanical groupset? 

Sorry...I had to. I have no idea, and frankly something weird like this is what has kept me away from electronic systems. 

Hopefully you can get it worked out.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Water inside the frame? Could affect cable connections if there is. Can you remove your seatpost to air out the frame?

Odd that it works and then stops, instead of working/not working.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

The problem is most likely with the junction box. Remove the box and let it air out.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Your problem description exactly matches how mine failed 2 weeks ago, when out for a ride after work, found gears would not shift, unplugged and replugged battery, it would shift for maybe 15 - 60 seconds then stop working, no LED, nothing.

Fortunately I have two bikes fitted with Di2 both were originally Ultegra but one has mostly been upgraded to DA 9070 now, substitution identified that my problem was with the control box, since replacing it the gears have worked perfectly again for the last 2 weeks.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 7, 2011)

Fyi.. I had to replace the battery mount to fix my issue.
Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Glad to hear you back up and riding again.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Adim_X said:


> Fyi.. I had to replace the battery mount to fix my issue.
> Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


Great you got it working. How did you find out that it was the battery mount?


----------



## quack (Sep 1, 2013)

my junction box is sending me morse code blinking random grn LED ... shifting intermittently. Tried the usual ... big labor days riding. Guess i am stuck till tues.


----------



## quack (Sep 1, 2013)

<s>
@</s>RideShimano my <s>#</s>ultegraDi2 is sending morse code - grn blinking LED random - intermittent shifting. Big riding weekend. Send help! <s>#</s>grrrr


----------



## strouja (Sep 1, 2015)

*I had same problem - a firmware upgrade done Aug 2015 solved my issue*



Adim_X said:


> Hello, I am having some problems with my Ultegra DI2. Recently rode in rain, then washed bike (no power wash), now my DI2 only works for a couple minutes at a time. I have to pull the battery and put back in, then I only get a couple minutes of the system working before it shuts off. I have checked all connections to make sure they are connected and battery is reading over 8V on my meter.. I don't know whats up. I can pull the cable to the battery mount and plug back in and the system will not work, but if I pull battery and plug back in, system will work for a few minutes. I am awaiting my PCE1 to arrive in the mail to check it out. I think either the battery is screwed up or something in the battery mount. Does anyone have any ideas?


I had the same problem as Adim_X. I poured water over my head after a hot ride and water got into the casing that holds the battery. It stopped shifting on the ride home. I dried it out and it seemed to work. However the battery would drain after staying in battery casing for 1 or 2 days. I thought my battery was fried because it would not hold a charge (I tested many times), so I ordered a new battery and that had the same issue. Soooo after reading this post and the responses I assumed my electronics were fried. I had my bike shop order a new assembly (an entire new set of electronics) for the Di2. When I got to the shop to drop off the bike to have the new Di2 electronics installed they noticed the firmware was out of date. They upgraded the firmware and we agreed to see if this resolved it. To my surprised it did!!! I know they upgraded two items of firmware and had the battery stay in for a week and it kept a full charge (you see the solid green light when you press and hold the up and down shifter on the right brake). So I did not buy the new electronic set. All I needed all along was a firmware upgrade. You need a $160 part to do your own firmware upgrades that I don't have. 


Also I put in some silicon seal around the holes that let water into the battery casing so I should be able to ride in the rain without water getting into the electrical contacts where the battery connects to the electrical system. 

That was my saga and figured I pass it along.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I was also going to suggest a firmware upgrade. BTW you can do it with the $75 charger, i.e.,

this


----------

